# WTB: Benchmade, Microtech, etc Balisong knives



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I am looking to add to my collection of quality butterfly knives. Benchmade, Microtech, BaliSong USA, Pacific Coast Cutlery, or basically any quality USA made knife is welcome. I am interested in PCC International Series as well. I can send immediate Paypal or USPS MO. TIA for any help on this guys!

Happy New Year!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Come on guys, I know I'm not the only knife collector here!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Bump. I have cash and cool fishing reels to trade.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Do you have any interest in a like new Chris Reeve Large Sebenza?Or a Benchmade Skirmish?


----------



## adamallen (Dec 4, 2012)

I love balis. I own a bear and son and am happy with it


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have some of the Browning High end collector stuff I could be talked out of


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if you want a real balisong knife, get the one from "batangas" philippines. that knife originated from that place, "batangas" (balisong is the national name) is the local name for the butterfly knife.
the local "batangas" can poke a hole thru a .25 cent quarter with one thrust without making a dent on the knifes tip, the most sought after is the one made out of "buffalo" horns as handles.

http://www.balisong.com/about_us.html


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Bali that i've had for about 20 years, will try to post some pics today


----------



## Zippy (Dec 3, 2020)

brandonmc said:


> I am looking to add to my collection of quality butterfly knives. Benchmade, Microtech, BaliSong USA, Pacific Coast Cutlery, or basically any quality USA made knife is welcome. I am interested in PCC International Series as well. I can send immediate Paypal or USPS MO. TIA for any help on this guys!
> 
> Happy New Year!


I have a 1980's Parker Cut Co, Gypsy butterfly knife in what looks like new condition. Any interest?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

HellRhaY said:


> if you want a real balisong knife, get the one from "batangas" philippines. that knife originated from that place, "batangas" (balisong is the national name) is the local name for the butterfly knife.
> the local "batangas" can poke a hole thru a .25 cent quarter with one thrust without making a dent on the knifes tip, the most sought after is the one made out of "buffalo" horns as handles.
> 
> http://www.balisong.com/about_us.html


I have one of these knives, right down to the horn handles an solid brass hardware. It is very cool and stays incredibly sharp.


----------

